# Best walking travel shoes



## lauran24 (May 30, 2007)

Since I don't want to stick out toooooo much as a tourist in Paris with my white tennis shoes, yet I'll be doing a lot of walking, what's the best type of shoe you have found that's comfortable, but more stylish for women?


----------



## RumpleMom (May 30, 2007)

I don't know anything about European travel, but I like Ecco and Clarks sandals.  

Maybe sneakers in black or beige?  just a thought...


----------



## TravelSFO (May 30, 2007)

*Privo!*

I found this line while shopping in NYC.  I LOVE their air-cushioned (and very stylish) walking shoes:  http://www.shoes.com/product.asp?p=5027697&variant_id=EC1013178

*I should also mention they are made by Clarks.


----------



## Karen G (May 30, 2007)

I bought these shoes  for a trip to Cancun. They were great for walking and I could just hose them down to clean them.  They are more comfortable wearing socks with them in the summer time.

I like the toe protection on the front, and they are very easy to adjust the width.


----------



## patty5ia (May 30, 2007)

*mephisto!*

Mephisto makes great walking shoes and sandals.  Expensive, but worth it if you want to be comfortable.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 30, 2007)

I wear black walking shoes to work and have always been a big fan of Rockports. I found a pair of solid black New Balance on sale at Dick's Sporting Goods last fall and like them even better. 

Sheila


----------



## Judy (May 30, 2007)

I like Propet  http://www.shoebuy.com/propet-shoes.htm   They call themselves "The Walking Shoe Company with the 1000 mile guarantee".  I own the "Island Walkers" and the "Breeze Walkers" and have been very happy with both. 
Propet should have an accent mark over the e.  I know there's a way to make my keyboard do that, but I've forgotten how.

Whatever you buy, if you don't have time to wear them a lot before your trip, take along some Moleskin to prevent rubbings from becoming blisters.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 30, 2007)

I have two recommendations.  This Propét, is called the Pedic-Walker.  It is the marriage of a sandal and an athletic shoe.  The bottom is definitely athletic shoe, so it is comfortable to walk on.  The top is a Velcro sandal, with removable insole which you can replace with orthotics if you have them.  They are like walking on air.  

If you want something in a closed shoe, I'd recommend This New Balance.  The 811 is a black, lace up walking shoe which is favored by many uniformed personnel.  It also comes in a Velcro version, which is the one I own (same number but with a letter suffix indicating Velcro).

Either of these shoes would blend right in.  

Fern


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 30, 2007)

Danskos.  They are popular with nurses and others who have to be on their feet all the time.  I LOVE 'em!

www.dansko.com


----------



## IngridN (May 30, 2007)

Echo's are the only walking shoes I like.  Have traveled in Europe extensively and wouldn't go without them!


----------



## Janis (May 30, 2007)

No matter what shoes you wear - you'll still look like an American. The European women all wear heels - even for walking! And the men were pretty much in leather.

After 3 days walking in Tuscany, I finally gave up and put my sneakers back on.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 30, 2007)

I think this might be Ecco, which is a popular higher-end brand.  Born is another one that is good for walking, as well as the above mentioned Dansko and Propét.

Fern



IngridN said:


> Echo's are the only walking shoes I like.  Have traveled in Europe extensively and wouldn't go without them!


----------



## IngridN (May 30, 2007)

Thanks, Fern...can't spell today!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 30, 2007)

*Same dilemma*

and my choices for Paris are Skechers black mesh mary janes with cross strap and black easy spirit sandals with a slight heel.  I am a big Born fan, but haven't found any with the right touch of dressiness.  For Austria & Switzerland I have tan Propet stabilizing walking shoes.  I am thinking about adding a tan/beige shoe that could be used for walking in Paris (and Rome) since my base colors are black & tan.


----------



## hajjah (May 30, 2007)

TravelSFO:  
Too bad they didn't have the Privo in my size.  I'll keep searching the other suggestions.
Thanks.


----------



## Fern Modena (May 30, 2007)

Born has some dressy Mary Janes in black and tan you might be interested in.  You can see them here.

Fern



beejaybeeohio said:


> and my choices for Paris are Skechers black mesh mary janes with cross strap and black easy spirit sandals with a slight heel.  I am a big Born fan, but haven't found any with the right touch of dressiness.  For Austria & Switzerland I have tan Propet stabilizing walking shoes.  I am thinking about adding a tan/beige shoe that could be used for walking in Paris (and Rome) since my base colors are black & tan.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 30, 2007)

I have been wanting a sandal, but I have partial orthotetics,so i need to be able to put the orthotic under the removable insole and put the insole back in. Does that Propet sandal accomodate that? Or do you just have to substitute the orthotectic for the sole?
Thanks,
Liz


----------



## happybaby (May 30, 2007)

I like my sketcher sandals.   Wore them all the times to WDW all day.  So comfy and soft.   Found them at Kohl's.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 30, 2007)

I guess I just don't get the whole "what I look like" worry that many have.  If sneakers are my most comfy shoe for the type of activities I'm doing, then that is what matters to me the most.

We were in the UK back in November and all three of us (DH, MIL and me) all wore what was comfortable for the day's activities and nobody made us feel stupid or bad for wearing sneakers on the days that we did.


----------



## labguides (May 31, 2007)

I live in Privo sandals - style Joyner. I find they are just as good for walking as my Ecco's. 
I have not tried them, but what about the shoes at Foot Solutions?


----------



## SteveL (May 31, 2007)

It's worth checking out the Earth Lazer-K shoes at www.earthvegan.us Some may not like the negative heel, but they are light as a feather, comfortable and supportive, and pack into almost no space (or around whatever else is there). Steve


----------



## laxmom (May 31, 2007)

I like my Chaco sandals because you can adjust the strap for a perfect fit.  I also recently bought my first pair of Birkenstock and love them.  Since they are made in Germany you might not be out of place with them.  Just a thought.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 31, 2007)

*Born*

Thanks for the link, Fern!  A lot more selection than I find at Dillard's!


----------



## SallyMagoo (May 31, 2007)

Kalso Earth shoes have been the most comfortable for walking for me.  I have a very bad bunion and it is hard to find shoes that fit.  I like the sandal styles the best.  

Check out PlanetShoes.com; Zappos.com or ebay.  Clarks tend to be comfortable for me too.


----------



## beachbarbie (May 31, 2007)

I love Naot's and wear them all of the time.  We just returned from a week in NY and walked everywhere with them.  NO sore feet!  Ironically, this style is called "Paris"   They also have removable insoles that you can replace when too worn instead of buying a whole new pair of shoes

http://www.naot.com/cgi-bin/show_product.pl?yaleet_number=71100&cat=WMN 

Barb


----------



## BSQ (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the look of so called "comfort" shoe lines, or what most people wear as "walking" shoes.  It's just something I have never ever liked as long as I can remember.  But ... 

for dressier shoes that I might wear for an evening out, which could include a lot of walking, I have found some nice options from Naturalizers comfortline. I tried them on before I even knew what brand they were, and love em.  Normally I wouldn't touch a naturalizer shoe box because in my head it's like naturalizer=grandma's shoes. (no offense meant if you wear that brand!)

Day in day out tourist site seeing I like to wear sneakers, but not the big clunky  ones I might wear to the gym.  Polo, Deisel, Guess, Puma, Coach, etc ... pretty much all sorts of options in this more sporty sneaker. These are often in their "lifestyle" category. 

The main thing for me is to just be sure they fit right and are well broken in prior to my travels ... oh and to also stay practical and neutral.  (my velvet sneakers stay home ... can't have them rained upon!)


----------



## sage (Jun 2, 2007)

*Rockports - definitely!*

I have been wearing Rockports for 17 years now and find they are the most comfortable shoes for walking. I am a teacher and so am on my feet all day. We can dress casually so I wear Rockports nearly every day so my legs and feet are nodo not get sore. Every time we go to the US we stock up on their Pro walkers - much cheaper than over here and each pair lasts at least 12 months of really rough use.


----------



## mamiecarter (Jun 2, 2007)

*Just got lots of new shoe ideas!!!*

I love my Keens sandals. But reading about all these other shoes is a real inspiration to branch out. Black sneakers or walking shoes are nice because they are less obvious than white.


----------

